# quick (and probably simple) sketchup queries



## StevieB (16 May 2005)

I am having a play with the demo version of sketchup, which seems very good. However, I cant seem to get metric units of scale. The units description in the help file says its possible, but not how :? Anyone have any ideas?

Second query is the line thickness. Its a little chunky for me (I am used to working in Corel Draw which gives a lovely thin line). Is there a way to change this does anyone know?

I love the ease of use of sketchup and the predictive nature of the system, but cant decide whether the 3D aspect of it justifies the £250 price tag. At the moment I am erring on the no side, but if the queries above are possible then it would be a big bonus in my view.

Cheers for any help,

Steve.


----------



## Philly (16 May 2005)

Hi Steve
Firstly, go window>model info to set units, etc.
Second query-
Go window>display settings to alter the thickness of the lines, edges, etc.

There is so much in this program, Ive barely scratched the surface. The help videos on the web site are also very, very useful.
cheers
Philly


----------



## StevieB (16 May 2005)

Thanks Philly, most appreciated. I agree its a fantastic piece of software, I just find the finished article somewhat cartoonish compared to some other CAD or drawing software thats about for a cheaper price. Perhaps that will change if I use textures or shading rather than the block colours that are the default. 8 hours really isnt enough playing time! Perhaps an install to my home and work PC is necessary to give me 16 hours :twisted: Then theres my work laptop, my sisters PC..........

Thanks again,

Steve.


----------



## wizer (16 May 2005)

I also found the online videos helpful


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 May 2005)

Steve
You can get it to load metric units automatically by loading the metric TEMPLATE. Look under Preferences:Template

Cheers
Steve


----------

